

Alternative Project Template with AngularJS (+other frameworks) - thesteem
https://github.com/jupl/btc-angular

======
tatalegma
Seems interesting but there isn't enough background on what this is. Just a
collection of components, or is there anything custom added on top of the
collection of frameworks?

The BTC website is pretty bad too, coming from someone who doesn't already
know what all those different frameworks do. There is no sample code or
"getting started" guide to illustrate what the project does or why I would
want to use it. Especially curious about why I'd want this template over
others? What are the competitors/alternatives?

